# contact for Canadian pension service



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I have recently had my pension severly reduced for no apparant reason , i desperatly need an e-mail address for the pension service or another pertinant office i can e-mail , thank you for any/all help you can offer . Colin
p.s. I have trauled the government sight but came across nothing , maybe i am 'Blind with rage' LOL


----------

